# Wiper Moter Random Motion



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

In a different thread someone mentioned using a fluorescent starter (like you would for a flicker circuit) to give random movement to a motor. I have wiper motors using 5 and 12V power supplies. I have also rigged a power strip to take the fluorescent starters.

If I plugged the supply into the strip, would it give the motor a random feel? Since they control up to 40w bulbs, would I jeopardize either the motor, supply or strip by trying this? I would love my rocking chair and moving butler head to not be so predictable.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have nothing to add but I am curious of your inquiry so I thought I would keep this going. We have many good electronic masters here so I am sure you'll get some feedback.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think there will be any issue on the DC motor, but not sure how the electronics in the power supply will like the voltage brown outs caused by the flicker circuit. Some transformers take some time to warm up or have capacitors to help regulate the voltage, so the brown outs might not have any visual effect on the motor. What would work better is to plug your power supply into non flicker power source and place a relay between the power supply and your motor. Then have the fluorescent flicker circuit turn on and off the relay.

I haven't used this in a prop yet, but as an experiment a couple years ago, I took a prop1 controller and wrote a random routine to control 3 different relays on a wiper motor. Relay 1 I wired up to feed the motor 5 volts (NC) or 12 volts (NO). Relay 2 I wired up to the motor's low speed (NC) and high speed (NO) connectors. And Relay 3 I wired up for polarity (motor direction) clockwise rotation (NC) and counter clockwise rotation (NO). Then every random few seconds (between 2 and 10 seconds), the prop1 would randomly change (turn on/off) the relays. Didn't run it very long, but the motor movement was sporadic and totally random.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Lunatic said:


> I have nothing to add but I am curious of your inquiry so I thought I would keep this going. We have many good electronic masters here so I am sure you'll get some feedback.


The Watcher commented on a thread in the Light and Sound category, "I think I have the FS-5 and the FS-2. I also you them on my shiatsu props. So I get more of a random movement. In stead on the constant speed. "

Here's the link: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35521

So I'm hoping it might work, just need to do the math I guess...


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's what I came up with to provide a wiper motor intermittent control - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26120 
Not sure if that would work for your application but wanted to pass it on.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Unfortunately my electronics know-how falls short of building circuits like that, Halstaff... even if they are "simple". One of these days may actually have to take an electronics course or two. 

What I really should to is invest in something like MonsterGuts' Pacemaker II. That way I could program in a short routine, direction and speed and even set up an external trigger. Right now the $90 needs to go elsewhere though.

Pod, what you suggest is something I think I could handle... basically run line from mains to power supply, power supply to relay and relay to motor. Return goes from motor to supply to wall. The other line would go from mains to the fluorescent ballast then to the triggering side of the relay, then return to mains, right? So as the ballast fluctuates and sends power to the relay it would close the circuit sending power to the motor? Relays are the one thing I think I have a pretty good handle on...

Here's a further thought... If I have a relay with 'normal open' and 'normal closed' posts, could I rig the NO side to run the motor in one direction and the NC in the other direction? I'm thinking that would either look really cool or make him look like he's got Parkinson. (no offense to any Parkinson's sufferers out there).

OR... instead of reversing directions, how about the NO side to the slow speed and NC to the fast speed control? Thinking that would be less stressful to the motor.


Maybe I'll just scrap the flicker circuit idea and build a cam wheel instead... design my own semi-random movements that way. ;-Þ


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Check out the Prop 1 by these guys http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html

Super easy to program and it has a built in randomization logic. It's got enough outputs to run your lights, sound, and motor for a prop.


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with the prop 1. The best thing about the programming is if you go to their forum and explain what you need, someone will write the program for you, I have used it a few times. Plus like said, there is multiple inputs or outputs that make it so versatile for entire scenes.

Just my $.02


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Bilbo said:


> Unfortunately my electronics know-how falls short of building circuits like that, Halstaff... even if they are "simple". One of these days may actually have to take an electronics course or two.
> 
> What I really should to is invest in something like MonsterGuts' Pacemaker II. That way I could program in a short routine, direction and speed and even set up an external trigger. Right now the $90 needs to go elsewhere though.
> 
> ...


Yes Bilbo, that is how you would wire up the relay for the on/off. Same concept with the high and low speeds. To do the reversing direction, you need to use a DPDT style relay. The Common terminals of the relay would go to the pos and neg of the motor, and then you would connect the pos and neg of your power supply to the NC connections of the relay and then on the NO terminals, you would reverse the pos and neg from the power supply.

ScaryBill and LilMissSunshine, have you looked at the EZProp1 programmer I wrote? Don't need to understand coding, just drag and drop objects into an order of events on the screen and enter a number of seconds to wait inbetween each event.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Picaxe 08m vlc prop controller and a cheap relay board. Program for random or intermittent. Total cost about $10-15

I use this for contrilling fog machines.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Bilbo said:


> Maybe I'll just scrap the flicker circuit idea and build a cam wheel instead... design my own semi-random movements that way. -Þ


Even though I am a software engineer, i love messing with cams and linkages to generate motion. By combining 2 movements that use different cams with different lobe counts you can get suprisingly natural movement. Using 2 motors with different RPM can heighten the effect. Look for ways to add small movements to add to the realism, like moving a hand or raising the head. My green ghost WIP is a good example. Of course, going the software/contrl board route gives you more flexability and control.


----------

